# Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007: Bulls Get 9th Pick



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*5-22-07, 7:30ET, ESPN*

1.9% Chance for the Big Kahuna:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pQoeFPmzu-A"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pQoeFPmzu-A" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Being 2nd is the new 1st:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uvaPFvQAGW8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uvaPFvQAGW8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
A Little Help:



















The Bulls have a 1.9% chance for the first pick in the draft and a 6.8% chance for a top 3 pick. At 3, you have to assume the Bulls will be picking between Al Horford, Yi JianLian whom Chad Ford rates as the 3rd best prospect, and Brandan Wright.

The Bulls will be picking in the top 3 or from 9-12. There is a higher chance to pick at 10 then the top 3. 

Expected Top 3 Board:
1. Oden
2. Durant
3. Horford/Yi/B. Wright

From 9-12:
Noah
Hawes
Hibbert
Splitter
BPA

"Current" Draft Standings going into the lottery:

1. Grizzlies
2. Celtics
3. Bucks
4. Suns (Via Hawks)
5. Sonics
6. Blazers
7. T-Wolves
8. Bobcats
9. Benny the Bull
10. Kings
11. Hawks (Via Pacers)
12. 76ers
13. Hornets
14. Clippers

Pacers pick is protected 1-10
Hawks pick is protected 1-3

Now everyone, pray, hope, and Bull-ieve for a Miracle.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

Who's our rep again? We should've sent big Marty Andreviwhatever, and hoped some other team sat behind him. Then again, Skiles could stare everyone else down. 


In reality though, we should've made the Knicks go, and then exercise the swap right after

Good luck signs:

Last night I promised I'd play the ESPN Lotto machine 5 times before going to bed, and I got the Bulls (#1) the 5th time.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UYFTL13fgLg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UYFTL13fgLg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/070522&sportCat=nba



> 1. Bad Luck -- How much of a role did injuries and bad breaks play during the 2006-07 season for each team's lottery appearance? Ten points for the most bad luck.
> 
> 2. Front Office Competency -- How much of a factor did organizational incompetency play in each team's lottery appearance? Ten points for the most competent front office.
> 
> ...





> 10. BULLS
> (No. 9 in the Ping-Pong order, via the Knicks)
> 
> Bad Luck -- 0
> ...


I gotta disagree with one thing, our rigging potential. How could the NBA not want to see Oden-Tyrus-Deng-Ben-Kirk the next decade? We would be contenders every year.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*










Does anyone else think it's strange that if the Hawks got the 3rd overall pick, they'd take Mike Conley? Stupid ESPN machine doesn't make sense.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

The Bull sent Scott May's BFF, *Steve Schanwald* to the lottery palace in secaucus for the big show tonight. does anyone else think that's kinda lame?



Lottery preview at bulls.com

Steve's bio


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*



Showtyme said:


> Does anyone else think it's strange that if the Hawks got the 3rd overall pick, they'd take Mike Conley? Stupid ESPN machine doesn't make sense.


Is that sarcasm? Atlanta needs a good PG as bad as any team needs anything. It wouldn't surprise me at all if they had him at the top of their board after Mr. Oden and Mr. Durant. In fact, they have enough talent in place that a good PG could instantly make them a very interesting team in the east.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*



ViciousFlogging said:


> Is that sarcasm? Atlanta needs a good PG as bad as any team needs anything. It wouldn't surprise me at all if they had him at the top of their board after Mr. Oden and Mr. Durant. In fact, they have enough talent in place that a good PG could instantly make them a very interesting team in the east.



I agree that they need a PG in the worst way... and that Conley would be pretty high on their boards, since he's probably the best point prospect in the draft... definitely Chris Paul-ish, whom they've got to be *kicking* themselves for having passed on.
But at #3 - there's too much value in that pick for them to just draft Conley right there. If Atlanta did get the #3 spot, I would think their best move is to trade out of that spot down to about the 7 or 8, and pick up another player or draft pick in the process. For one thing, while I'm sure Atlanta's brass would like to have Conley on the roster -- they definitely don't want to have him on board for #3 pick money.

it would be basically the same thing Pax did to get Tyrus last year.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

I believe the ESPN Lotto Generator has Durant as 6'10", 190 lbs. Underweight. But at this weight, maybe he has the quickness to play the 2? I don't know how far fetched that is. DerMarr Johnson was 6'9" but heavier and played SG.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*



theanimal23 said:


> I believe the ESPN Lotto Generator has Durant as 6'10", 190 lbs. Underweight. But at this weight, maybe he has the quickness to play the 2? I don't know how far fetched that is. DerMarr Johnson was 6'9" but heavier and played SG.



uhhh yeah... but DeMarr Johnson never exactly played the 2 spot well.
Yes, I know he had the neck injury which derailed his career... but it wasn't exactly shaping up to be hall of fame or even star caliber

I don't know Durant's weight for certain -- but he has been listed at 220 as well, truth is probably somewhere in between. either way, he looks to be a small forward to me, and will be able to play some spot minutes at the power forward spot too.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*



Wishbone said:


> I agree that they need a PG in the worst way... and that Conley would be pretty high on their boards, since he's probably the best point prospect in the draft... definitely Chris Paul-ish, whom they've got to be *kicking* themselves for having passed on.
> But at #3 - there's too much value in that pick for them to just draft Conley right there. If Atlanta did get the #3 spot, I would think their best move is to trade out of that spot down to about the 7 or 8, and pick up another player or draft pick in the process. For one thing, while I'm sure Atlanta's brass would like to have Conley on the roster -- they definitely don't want to have him on board for #3 pick money.
> 
> it would be basically the same thing Pax did to get Tyrus last year.


I dunno. Is there that big a difference between Conley and the other guys behind Greg and Kevin? I think Conley could be as good in the NBA as the Wrights, Horford, Noah, Brewer, etc. I don't think taking him at #3 would be much of a reach, particularly if I needed a PG as bad as Atlanta does.

But I see where you're coming from - if none of the teams right behind them need a PG, Atlanta very well may be able to trade down and pick up another asset and still get their guy. Those manuevers doesn't always work out, though.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

my feeling that is that all other things being equal, bigs have more value than smalls

there's got to be several teams clamoring at the bit to get a guy like Wright or Horford or Yi on their roster... and you can bet they'd be willing to part with a role player and a 2nd rounder in order to move up a few spots to get that guy.

maybe I'm also just not convinced that Conley's going to be a star player... but in a draft like this, it just seems like all those big guys around gives a team like Atlanta some leverage.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

Yeah I knew DeMarr wasn't good, but I wonder if he is 210lbs, if he can play the 2 if he is quick enough.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

Regarding the Rigging Factor by Bill Simmons, does anyone agree with him?

It would be nice for the NBA to have a the Biggest Market back in the playoffs. But this pick will make no impact on the W/L for NY. They are already the laughing stock in the NBA and giving us a top two would go down in History. But on the flip side, you have a potential cotender every year in Chicago. Lakers won't be that unless KG gets traded or opts to sign there next year. New York, who the hell knows, but its not pretty to say they are a championship contender in the near future. 

I don't think it would be rigged for us, if the lottery was rigged to begin with, as we have a 1.9% chacne. But how could the NBA not like a Oden-Tyrus-Deng-Ben-Kirk lineup. We are one of the better teams in the East without a SuperStar face. The NBA is at its peak with Dynasties, and we would surely become one and help the Ratings/NBA $$ even if NYC would go crazy.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

Where is this going to be broadcast??

Espn??


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

8:30et Espn


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

it's on ESPN at 8:30 ET/7:30 CT

the actual drawing takes place at the very end. the rest is just filler.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

Prediction:

Boston
Atlanta
Memphis

Hoping I'm wrong. If we don't get it, I hope Oden and Durant go to: Memphis, Portland, or Seattle

I just don't want Boston getting that top two. They blatantly tanked.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*



theanimal23 said:


> 8:30et Espn


Nice one, thanks.

In 10 mins, i better start praying..


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

Remember guys, if we are not there from 12 till 9, we are in the top 3.

Higher chance of getting 10 than top 3. Keep your fingers crossed for a miracle.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

I'm hoping for

#1 Bulls- Greg Oden
#2 Bucks- Kevin Durant
#3 Clippers- Yi Jianlian


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

Best centre since Ewing?

What happened to Shaq? Zo? Duncan?

You've got to wonder about ESPN at times..


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*



Mebarak said:


> I'm hoping for
> 
> #1 Bulls- Greg Oden
> #2 Bucks- Kevin Durant
> #3 Clippers- Yi Jianlian


One or both of them better go West if we don't land Oden/Durant


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

you know, just to give a little perspective. when i found this forum, it was all anyone talked about...the lottery.


i just can't help but think that here we are...cheering on the lotto balls like we were then.



AND we made it to the second round of the playoffs this year. 






_gotta love that. _


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

C'mon, lottery balls. Paxson needs a new post-player!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*



mizenkay said:


> you know, just to give a little perspective. when i found this forum, it was all anyone talked about...the lottery..
> 
> i just can't help but think that here we are...cheering on the lotto balls like we were then.
> 
> ...



Found money, baby!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

Who was the representing for the Bulls? Looked like Krause for a moment..


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

Well put Miz. I found this site through NBADraft.Net Forums back when we were gonna pick Brand. I lurked on this site for 6 years and then joined lol.

Times have changed. We need a lil luck. JWill's accident, having 6 picks in a horrible horrible draft (2000), the 19 y/o rule for last year.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

Good lord, this is some seriously boring ****.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

***Anxious and Nervous***


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

Things can change in the blink of an eye.....

Go Bulls!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

well, yeah. cause there's not really 30 minutes worth of content here.

but the envelopes are on their way to the stage. 

i smell found money!


:laugh:


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

Too bad Tyrus/Thabo isn't representing the Bulls.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

filler comment:

larry harris is a good looking man.


thank you.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

Dammit. We should have made Tyrus go so he could taunt Roy and Foye for not making the playoffs!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

Dammit! Fire Paxson!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

The Bulls get #9 and don't move up


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

9, damn!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

Portland is moving up


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: NBA Draft Lottery 2007*

The Celtics get hosed


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Man, poor Celtics!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The Griz get even more hosed


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This is great! Grizzlies, Bucks, and Celtics dropping out.

****, they rigged it for Seattle though. Thats EDIT.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

holding to form and the bulls pick ninth.

so there you go!

oooh. boston gets 5th pick.

ha. so much for tanking.

memphis drops to 4th...oooh. how's that viewing party now? show us!!

and of course we have a COMMERCIAL!!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Wow at Boston and Memphis. Very unlucky.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

What the hell..Memphis nd Boston fall to 4 nd 5..wow


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Will the Suns get the 4th pick?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i mean did anyone (besides sloth) really think we'd get the number one pick? really?


losers. 


:smilewink


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Doesn't it hurt to know that we would have had the #1 pick if Eddy Curry didn't hit that gamewinner.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm so happy that Oden and Durant are going West!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Phoenix is pretty screwed because they just lost out on the Hawks pick, which was guaranteed to them unless it's in the top 3. It's in the top 3 so it stays with the Hawks.

Phoenix gets the Hawks pick next year instead, which is almost certain to be a much poorer pick.

The Blazers and Sonics get Oden and Durant, making the Western Conference better and giving us a somewhat better chance over the next couple of years. 

The Blazers could be a contender in a couple years with Roy, Aldridge and Oden or Durant. Wow.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm so happy that Oden and Durant are going West!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks like Pryzibilla and/or Wilcox will be available in trade sometime this year.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow hopefully the sonics stay. and more road trips to portland!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Well, if you the Bulls couldn't win it, they got the next best thing. 

2 franchise studs heading West.

But what a nightmare scenario for the NBA. You KNOW they wanted those guys either going East or getting on of them to Phoenix. 

Phoenix gets ****ed.

The East gets ****ed (from the NBA's perspective).

And the two studs heading West are going to two of the worst television markets in the entire NBA.

The lottery ain't rigged folks. 

Portland is going to be absolutely stacked for a decade. Wow. Blue light special on Zach Randolph.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

This is the best result for us, outside of getting a top 3 pick. Oden and Durant go out west. And Atlanta/Memphis/Boston get 3,4, and 5. One of those teams likely will trade down, though I don't see Boston or Atlanta passing on Mike Conley. Moreover, only Atlanta has a critical need for a big, so I can easily see the other teams trading down to get help at SG/SF. We may be able to move up to grab Horford or Yi, without giving up a whole lot.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

It's too bad the Hawks didn't win it. Such a waste to have a superstar like Durant/Oden go to freaking Seattle. I was pulling for Hawks 1, Blazers 2, and was hoping the Sonics got last of those 3.

Hawks lineup with Johnson, Smith, Williams and Oden at the 2-5 would've been wicked. Instead, they'll have to go with Mike Conley Jr. at #3, and then they'll be set at the 1-4, instead of 2-5. 

Blazers would do well taking either Durant or Oden really. Durant with Roy and Aldridge is a nice combo, considering they already play Aldridge at the 5. I see them moving Aldridge to the 4, and having him be a Duncan-type 4, with Oden at the 5. That's a pretty wicked, Duncan-Robinson-type duo there.

Sonics, who cares. Their franchise is a mess anyway.

I'm just REALLY glad that Boston and Memphis both lost out. They tanked so bad they didn't deserve a top pick.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> They tanked so bad they didn't deserve a top pick.


Damn straight.

In just two drafts Portland has turned themselves around and are basically almost set.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I am happy Oden and Durant are out West. 

Anyone know any potential trading partners? Does Atlanta take Horford and Law?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

step said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> In just two drafts Portland has turned themselves around and are basically almost set.


Are you talking about Boston? I'm just happy they got screwed.

Any chance of Yi dropping to us? Today on Motion, they said Boston and Chicago (Phx too) liked Yi the most


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Hawks lineup with Johnson, Smith, Williams and Oden at the 2-5 would've been wicked. Instead, they'll have to go with Mike Conley Jr. at #3, and then they'll be set at the 1-4, instead of 2-5.


They could end up going with Yi for their future 5 at #3 and hope to get either Conley or Law at #11.



DaBabyBullz said:


> Blazers would do well taking either Durant or Oden really. Durant with Roy and Aldridge is a nice combo, considering they already play Aldridge at the 5. I see them moving Aldridge to the 4, and having him be a Duncan-type 4, with Oden at the 5. That's a pretty wicked, Duncan-Robinson-type duo there.


Bowie vs. Jordan decision = Durant vs. Oden decision all over again for Portland? I really like Durant, but could easily see them going with Oden. Very tough call in my book. Going big isn't always the right answer.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> Phoenix is pretty screwed because they just lost out on the Hawks pick, which was guaranteed to them unless it's in the top 3. It's in the top 3 so it stays with the Hawks.
> 
> Phoenix gets the Hawks pick next year instead, which is almost certain to be a much poorer pick.
> 
> ...


I actually think Phoenix is a winner. 

Bucks should be better if they stay healthy. Portland/Seattle should both move to a better level than the Hawks with their picks. Memphis is pretty decent (although Gasol trade just became a whole lot more likely). Boston should be decent.

There is a great chance that Phoenix lands a franchise stud now in next yeras draft, rather than a good talent that they would have had the chance for at #4, 5, 6, or 7th.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Bucks take Noah? Need toughness up front?


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Hah, I'd hate to be Danny Ainge right now:lol: . 

Aside from that, I think the new draft order makes things a bit interesting. 

I could see a lot of teams in the middle of the lottery look to deal their picks, especially Boston (Ha!).

I also wonder if Seattle is looking at re-shuffling the deck now. Their team is probably the one that least needs a guy like Kevin Durant, since he's like the uber-Rashard Lewis. I could see them dealing away their big guns and restructuring their roster around Durant, and giving themselves a more balanced lineup with lesser payroll.

Meh, this is probably way too early, but this would be my preliminary mock draft:

TrailBlazers ; Oden - Scary. They look like a 50+ win team for at least the next 5-6 years provided nothing goes awry. Zach Randolph and Joel Pryzbilla just got really gettable.

Sonics - Durant. I'm not sure how they need a guy like him, as talented as he is. I think this may mean the end of Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis in Seattle. 

Atlanta - Conley. Could be Horford too, I suppose, but with a good point guard the Hawks are probably a borderline playoff team, and Conleys floor is right on par with Al Horford, two notches below Oden and Durant.

Memphis - Yi. I'll take Jerry for his word. He also looked like his mother died when he found out that he got the 4th pick.

Boston - A gun for Danny Ainge. Really, this sucks for the Celtics. I suppose they'd look to trade the pick before anything else, since no one here is going to lift them from the doldrums they're in right now. If they keep it, I dunno. Ainge is pretty unpredictable (and not in a good way). I could see him taking Wright or Horford, or maybe even Hibbert. I'll say Brandan Wright.

Bucks - Al Horford. Really, not too bad for them, considering how far back they were pushed. He's probably the player they would have taken at #3 anyways. 

Timberwolves - Corey Brewer. Trenton Hassell sucks. And I'll assume they make their decision assuming KG is staying, which may not be the wise thing to do.

Charlotte Bobcats - Julian Wright. I'm not sure if he's a good fit with Gerald Wallace, although he's a nice insurance policy if he leaves. He seems like the best wing player on the board though, and this spot seems about right for him.

Bulls - Joakim Noah. Being a little bit of a homer, but I'd love it if we got him here.

Kings - Spencer Hawes. They like good passing big men.

Pacers - Jason Smith. The best white guy left on the board.

Sixers - Roy Hibbert. BPA.

Hornets - Jeff Green. At this point I'm kind of guessing, but I'm guessing he's the best player left at this slot. 

Clippers - Acie Law. Someone has to take Shawn Livingston's spot.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh yeah, Phoenix didn't get #4.

The Bulls have the highest pick out of all the Playoff teams.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

The NBA championship's centers for the last few years.
99 Duncan
00 Shaq
01 Shaq
02 Shaq
03 Duncan
04 Wallace
05 Duncan
06 Shaq
07 ? (but right now the clear favorite would be Duncan)

Id take Oden without a second thought if i were Portland. I big physically strong center will be a perfect fit beside Aldridge. This could end up frightening, and it shouldn't take too long.

It may be a bit too reactionary, but it almost makes me want to take Hibbert over my previous choice of Hawes just so we have a big body to put on Oden. I'm probably getting a but over excited but Portland weren't too bad this season in the tough west considering their best player was a rookie


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Well we didn't get the top two & didn't drop further down but this might net us a good big either way with Portland & Seattle this means they might move Randolph or possibly Collison? But the only problem would be what to give to get them & do we want them to get Portland more powerful if we decide to give them one of our young guys? Questions, Questions, Questions. We will get someone good either way but I just hope Pax plays his cards right and gets someone worth getting if he deals the pick. 

Side Note: Good to see Boston luck out, this will teach any team losing to get lottery position that it takes luck not losing to get a top pick.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Key Question: Who are our potential trading partners and any chance of a guy slipping to us? It seems like every draft, one guy falls whom you would not expect. I'm saying this goes for NFL and NBA drafts. Could there be a Big that falls to us, someway somehow?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm just hate how our draft will come down to Noah or Hawes -- A Rotation player or a Solid player/Possible Bust


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I agree with many of you. This makes the draft more interesting. Maybe a noah falls to us? Randolph becomes available! 

I am not concerned that he may not be the right "fit" This team is not longer babies! A player such as Randolph would have to conform to us. Wallace could handle him. We are a veteran team that has made the playoffs the last 3 years. Randolph would be ideal! Low post, rebounds, gets to the line and can hit the j. He is everything that TT is not, yet. He is also young enough to step in when Wallace starts to falter due to age.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Paxson will be targeting Noah. Aside from a hideous-looking outside shot... he already has a low post game, can run the floor, finish, and most importantly pass the ball to teammates. Not sure why he's getting so much negative pub this year, the kid can play.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Fizer Fanatic said:


> They could end up going with Yi for their future 5 at #3 and hope to get either Conley or Law at #11.
> 
> 
> Bowie vs. Jordan decision = Durant vs. Oden decision all over again for Portland? I really like Durant, but could easily see them going with Oden. Very tough call in my book. Going big isn't always the right answer.


I forgot they had the 11th pick too. I could see them going Conley at #3, and a guy like Hawes, Noah, Horford, Hibbert at #11.

I agree all too much about Durant vs Oden being like Jordan vs Bowie. Although, Bowie wasn't considered anywhere near the elite prospect that Oden is was he? That was before my day, so just assuming. Personally, I'd go with need to be the tie breaker if I had to pick between Durant and Oden. For us, it'd be Oden, though it'd be a tough decision. For Atlanta, Oden is the no brainer...they're stacked at the 2-4. Portland, it'd be Oden, because Aldridge could move to the 4, where he'd be better anyway. That said, Durant would be a big upgrade over any forward on the team as well. In the end, I think it'll be Oden at #1, even though Durant makes just as much sense for them.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I think Noah will be solid for us on the Boards, Hustle, and Heart. He might be the Vocal Leader we need on the Court. But he doesn't solve any problems we have other than getting Young Legs who can't be worse than Sweets, Malik, PJ etc. 

But I just can't accept the fact we are getting him when we need a solid low-post player (and I'm iffy on ZBo - his D, rebounding, and character). I just hate how if we were picking two or three spots higher then we could get a Yi, Wright, Horford. At least one of them possibly.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I really like the draft order, especially if Atlanta takes Mike Conley #1.

Perhaps shades of the 2004 draft all over again? Okafor was pretty much the consensus #1 pick in most people's guts, but than Dwight ended up coming up on top.

Durant comes up on top here, and then the pair of teammates goes #2 and #3....just like Okafor and Gordon in 2004.

Fun fact....#9 pick in 2004 was Andre Iguodala, a guy everyone on this board creams their pants for...

actually, the past 15 #9 picks.

2006- Patrick O'Bryant
2005- Ike Diogu
2004- Andre Iguodala
2003- Michael Sweetney
2002- Amare Stoudemire
2001- Rodney White
2000- Joel Pryzbilla
1999- Shawn Marion
1998- Dirk Nowitzki
1997- Tracy McGrady
1996- Samaki Walker
1995- Ed O'Bannon
1994- Eric Monstross
1993- Rodney Freaking Rogers
1992- Clarence Weatherspoon
1991- Stacey Augmon


The #9 pick is due for another superstar.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

After 2 hours of trying to get onto this system, here's my 2 cents.

It's good for the Bulls that the western conference got the cream of the draft.

It seems likely that Portland will be dumping Pryzibilla. Maybe the Bulls could pick him up for Duhon & Khryapa.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Atlanta more than likely (well possibly) will take a big with the #3 pick (Horford or Wright) then try to trade up with the #11 pick for Conley Jr. They have some options.

Memphis can change this draft though. Do they go with a big like Wright or Yi to put next to Gasol (although they have Warrick) or do they go with Conley Jr. and move Kyle Lowry to back-up PG. I'll put money on it that one of these guys will be Grizzlies next season. Would Atlanta trade their #3 and #11 for Gasol?

Boston (I would think) should be looking to move Pierce right about NOW. Rondo should be a great young PG for them so I doubt they go after Conley, Wright & Horford are true PF's, which they don't need since they have one of the better up and coming ones in Al Jefferson. I think they are the big question mark here. I could see them drafting Yi and making him their SF.

Milwaukee should say goodbye to Mo Williams and HELLO to Mike Conley Jr. If not, I see Julian Wright becoming a Buck

Minnesota's breakdown gives me a headache since they have SO many holes to fill. Someone else can do this, thanks.

Charlotte should grab Corey Brewer and call it a day. Felton/Brewer/Morrison/May/Okafor. That's a SQUAD. I could see Jordan taking a flyer on Yi also, if availible.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> I really like the draft order, especially if Atlanta takes Mike Conley #1.
> 
> Perhaps shades of the 2004 draft all over again? Okafor was pretty much the consensus #1 pick in most people's guts, but than Dwight ended up coming up on top.
> 
> ...


Nice work Slothster. I'd definitely take Stoudemire, Marion (ugly shot and all), Nowitzki and McGrady.


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

Seattle was thought to be interested in Yi the most out of any team, so now that they are 2nd overall what are the chances he falls to us?


Also the Durant/Oden thing isnt anything like the Bowie/Jordon one, its more similar to the Olajawon/Jordon decision.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Deng101 said:


> Also the Durant/Oden thing isnt anything like the Bowie/Jordon one, its more similar to the Olajawon/Jordon decision.


Agreed. Or, maybe, it's like choosing between Dwight Howard and Carmelo Anthony if they were in the same draft. (except I think Oden and Durant will be better than those guys)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Agreed. Or, maybe, it's like choosing between Dwight Howard and Carmelo Anthony if they were in the same draft. (except I think Oden and Durant will be better than those guys)


Howard/Okafor, like I already posted.

Anyhow, its hard feeling devestated about this one after making the playoffs. Definitely different than say 2003....


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Atlanta more than likely (well possibly) will take a big with the #3 pick (Horford or Wright) then try to trade up with the #11 pick for Conley Jr. They have some options.
> 
> Memphis can change this draft though. Do they go with a big like Wright or Yi to put next to Gasol (although they have Warrick) or do they go with Conley Jr. and move Kyle Lowry to back-up PG. I'll put money on it that one of these guys will be Grizzlies next season. Would Atlanta trade their #3 and #11 for Gasol?
> 
> ...


I think it would be best for Atlanta to go Horford/Law, but it would not surprise me to see them make a trade. If they do trade, it would be with Mil/Bos. 

As of today, I am going with the assumption that Conley will not last past 6. If he is there, the Bucks take him. If Conley goes #3 (I think it's Horford), then the draft goes Conley, Yi, Wright, Horford for Atl, Mem (Apparently West likes Yi), Wright for Boston (long guy to put next to Al Jeff), and Horford to give Mil a banger. 

Minny has a lot of holes. I can see them taking any of the following: Brewer, J. Wright, Hibbert, Green, etc. I have no idea, but I think they would take J. Wright like you said.

Brewer will not last past Charlotte. He is a lock to be their future SG if available.

This leaves us with Noah, Hibbert, and Hawes. The same people we discussed for months.

How this draft can change? I think the X-Factors are picks 4-6. 

Memphis has Gay and Gasol. Those guys aren't moving. Miller is their 2-guard. Do they take Conley? I don't see it happening. I really see West taking a Big with Tons of potential. Maybe they take Wright and Ainge takes Yi. ESPN Motion had a clip saying Boston, Phx, and Chicago were most interested in Yi. Yi would be a nice PF nezt to Al Jeff at C. 

The Bucks could take Noah if Horford is taken by Atlanta, or take Noah even if Conley was chosen at 3. If this were the case, If Noah is taken in the top 6, we need to make a trade to get to 7. Maybe switch picks with the Bucks if they are set on Noah. I really feel they will consider him - Passion, Hustle, Defense. Things they need. Noah will be there at 9. Maybe we offer them Duhon or next year's first. *At 6 we could be looking at one of Yi, Horford, or Wright if Conley is taken at 3. Somehow I would hope Milwaukee would want Noah over one of these guys --- Trade Partner *


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a hard time believing the Grizzlies will take Yi, he just doesnt fit with that team. Gay could possibly move to the number 2 spot but I dont see Hakim Warrick or Yi being able to play the 3 effectively.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Seems to me an interesting exercise would be to see who the bulls might trade with to move up in the draft. I assume that it won't be for the #1 or #2.

moving up to a spot where we're assured a full-time big PF or C makes sense.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm honestly not all that excited about moving up, actually, I'm not excited about drafting another kid anyway, ESPECIALLY if that kid is gonna play in front of or behind TT.

I like Hawes but Skiles/Pax want to run and Hawes/Hibbert don't fit if that's the case.

I'll put my money on Paxson taking Noah and looking for post help elsewhere. I think he'd love having Noah become his C when Wallace is gone.

C Noah
F Thomas

They'd create so much havoc, grab so many boards, block so many shots, get so many steals and start so many fastbreaks that I'd put money on it that even the BIGGEST and best young C's would hate to play us.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

rosenthall said:


> Hah, I'd hate to be Danny Ainge right now:lol: .
> 
> Aside from that, I think the new draft order makes things a bit interesting.
> 
> ...


I think your top seven is about right. In terms of players that will be off the board.

The first question is:
Can we and should we move up to grab Horford?

I would think Noah would go around 8-10, so we should be able to move up and grab him if necessary. Unless another team falls in love with him.

I hope Atlanta grabs Connonly, this could be very benefical to us.

Noah I think is undervalued at the moment and would be a steal at 9


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

I was not a big LaMarcus Aldridge fan a year ago, mostly because I felt his "low-post" play was overhyped and he was/is more of a perimeter shooting big who shies away from contact. 

That said, none of it matters much when you pair him next to someone like Oden... that type of game is actually a perfect match with Oden. This will certainly affect the "Tyrus vs LaMarcus" stat comparisons because Aldridge will have a 7'1" freak next to him. Aldridge will constantly be getting open looks on the perimeter and his shooting touch becomes more valuable. Plus he'll be getting his share of easy putbacks around the basket with teams focusing so much on Oden. 

Not to mention Brandon Roy! He'll be an all-star soon enough feeding Oden down-low and running pick & pop with Aldridge. Man, Portland really dwarfs us at certain positions. 

C: Oden 7'1" vs Wallace 6'9"
PF: Aldridge 6'11" vs Thomas 6'9"
SG: Roy 6'6" vs Gordon 6'2"

I expect Randolph to get dumped for cap relief. Too bad we no longer have the expirings to make this type of deal work anymore. Oden/Aldridge is their future C/PF combo and they're paying Pryzbilla $7M per just to come off the bench.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

If we stay at 9, I think it will come down to Hibbert or Hawes if we want a big, and Conlon or Brewer. if we go for BPA. I feel B Wright, Yi, Horford and Noah will all have been drafted.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Seems to me an interesting exercise would be to see who the bulls might trade with to move up in the draft. I assume that it won't be for the #1 or #2.
> 
> moving up to a spot where we're assured a full-time big PF or C makes sense.


I'd actually explore moving down with Atlanta for their number 11 pick. 

Depending on what they do with the 3rd pick, they might be targeting another guy they fear won't last until #11. Say they're torn between two players at pick #3. If the guy they don't choose ends up slipping to our pick, they might be inclined to go ahead and secure him too by moving up. Then they end up with two players whom they considered taking 3rd overall, but the second guy comes at a #9's salary, saving them money. 

Something like...

#9, Duhon, Viktor, rights to Mario Austin, two second rounders, 2008 1st rounder (Atlanta loses their own pick unprotected to Phoenix next year) 

for 

#11 and ZaZa.


Or #9 + Duhon for #11 + Childress.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

#9 and Duchump for #11 and Childress is a lot better than your other scenario. That said, I'd rather just take Hawes if he's there to ensure we get him, or better yet, package up some other filler to move up.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyway we can work out a trade with Conley at 9 for Horford at 3?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SALO said:


> C: Oden 7'1" vs Wallace 6'9"
> PF: Aldridge 6'11" vs Thomas 6'9"
> SG: Roy 6'6" vs Gordon 6'2"


I find it interesting that you would use their draft pick and not potentially use ours.

Moreover, we don't know who will be playing up front for us next season.

If we draft Hawes/Yi, and then land Darko to go with TT (who I'm willing to bet is closer to 6'10" now) and Ben Wallace, suddenly our frontcourt is pretty big.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyone know what Mock has been most accurate the past few years? NBADraft.net, DraftExpress, SI, ESPN (Chad Ford)?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't wait to here more about Hawes' workout. I just saw that youtube clip of him again. If he is decently athletic for a big man, he does look very nice and should be there at 9.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Anyway we can work out a trade with Conley at 9 for Horford at 3?


i think conley at 9 instead of 3 saves that team 1.3 million in year 1.
throw in victor at 1.1 million (expiring 1 year) if necessary. 
i'd say the money savings is worth it alone. 
for the first 3 years it should be around 5 million.

not totally sure, i'm not pro at this trade business.

http://www.wral.com/sports/blogpost/1278175/


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I can't wait to here more about Hawes' workout. I just saw that youtube clip of him again. If he is decently athletic for a big man, he does look very nice and should be there at 9.


if you're hurting for more, check out Huskies page 
huskies

it's for the whole team so you'll need to be patient (should be after the softball promo).
but there's some nice skills in there.
righty hooks, quick turnaround jumpers. 
an up and under finishing lefty. 
hitting midrange j's, even cans a three pointer at a buzzer.
zipping passes, touch passes all sorts of nice moves. 

don't get to see how fast he can run in transition or laterally on defense, that'd be my only concern.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

RoRo said:


> if you're hurting for more, check out Huskies page
> huskies
> 
> it's for the whole team so you'll need to be patient (should be after the softball promo).
> ...


I can't find it on the site. Can you direct me?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

hmm, there should be a little video player on the right. i'll try to see if there's a direct link somewhere.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm sure there will be plenty of 'my guy' threads over the next few weeks but I just wanted to interject that Nick Young will be the surprise of this years draft. He might be the BPA on the board at 9.

If we can somehow parlay Ben Gordon into a quality big man, I have zero qualms about Young and Thabo holding down the SG position. Young is going to be a stud in this league.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Found it


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Seems like he can pass and hit the J a la PJ


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Stay at 9 and pick argueably the 2nd best big in the draft ... Hibbert.
7'2" 280 lbs seems exactly what we need without burning assets. 
_ would also be OK with Noah as a consolation prize, WE ARE IN A GREAT SPOT!_


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hibbert is out of the draft.

Noah isn't what you call a prize, but he would be a nice role player. His role is simply what he does now. 

Hawes, if he has serious potential and pans out, can be a very nice starter at 9. Prolly Borderline All-Star. If Hawes can give you a consistant 16 + 10 then we are in great shape if Tyrus develops well too.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Stay at 9 and pick argueably the 2nd best big in the draft ... Hibbert.
> 7'2" 280 lbs seems exactly what we need without burning assets.
> _ would also be OK with Noah as a consolation prize, WE ARE IN A GREAT SPOT!_


_
Hibbert pulled out._


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> I find it interesting that you would use their draft pick and not potentially use ours.


Ben Wallace is our starting center for the next 2-3 years no matter who we take with our pick, and I'll give you 60 million reasons why. 



> Moreover, we don't know who will be playing up front for us next season.
> 
> If we draft Hawes/Yi, and then land Darko to go with TT (who I'm willing to bet is closer to 6'10" now) and Ben Wallace, suddenly our frontcourt is pretty big.


I'd love to get Darko, but I don't see that happening. I'm not impressed with Hawes at all. Yi will be gone before our pick.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

The Krakken said:


> I find it interesting that you would use their draft pick and not potentially use ours.
> 
> Moreover, we don't know who will be playing up front for us next season.
> 
> If we draft Hawes/Yi, and then land Darko to go with TT (who I'm willing to bet is closer to 6'10" now) and Ben Wallace, suddenly our frontcourt is pretty big.


I think that Hawes and Tyrus would make a great duo for years. They'd compliment eachother nicely with their contrasting abilities, and both have pretty good size. Darko is the FA I'm hoping for this year.


----------



## Bulls12 (May 24, 2007)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Stay at 9 and pick argueably the 2nd best big in the draft ... Hibbert.
> 7'2" 280 lbs seems exactly what we need without burning assets.
> _ would also be OK with Noah as a consolation prize, WE ARE IN A GREAT SPOT!_


_
I would much rather have hibbert than Noah. The Bulls need post offense and Noah doesn't bring enough of that to the table. And the last thing we need is another shot blocker to go along with Thomas and Wallace._


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls12 said:


> I would much rather have hibbert than Noah. The Bulls need post offense and Noah doesn't bring enough of that to the table. And the last thing we need is another shot blocker to go along with Thomas and Wallace.


OK, but my understanding is that Hibbert has withdrawn from the draft.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Courtesy of MoonRod over @ RealGM


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know everyone including myself has been clamoring for more video on Spencer Hawes. Well I found this link..
> 
> ...


Today I saw the clips of Hawes on NBA.com. It was a 50 sec clip that had about 20 seconds of highlights. So here is my scouting report on Hawes based off that clip, some of the first half of this clip by MoonRod (Hawes had 8pts, I think, in the first half), and the YouTube Clip.

Cons:
Not incredibly Athletic. Think Sacramento Brad Miller, not Hornets/Bulls/Pacers. Sadly, when I think Athletic now, all I picture is Tyrus Thomas. 

Does not seem like a good shotblocker. His blocks seem to come from just being taller than the opposition

Average Rebounder. Probably slightly better than Eddy Curry as I think he plays with a little more demeanor

Pros:
Seems a legit 7 feet tall. Looked like he can add bulk and be a solid 7' 255lbs in the NBA in two years

Solid Jumper. Can hit it from near the NCAA 3pt line. Will work well in our pick n' roll offense

Not necessarily a banger downlow, but he does have an array of counter moves. Think of a guy knowing his strengths and weaknesses and using the mental part of the game to beat you. 

Based on above, he can go to the hook, and then pump fake it to get you up in the air next time to go for the down and up bucket. Seems like he can hit it from any side of the court using any hand. Very advanced for a 19 year old. 

Now I have been on the Yi Bandwagon. Yi would be a risky pick but if Pax is taking him, he likes what he sees. But outside of Yi I don't see anyone having the slightest chance of dropping (Horford, Wright). There is probably a 90% chance Yi won't drop, but he is the only one that could. 

So that brings us to 9, where I hope there is at least Hawes available. I think Laso had a mock draft that had no Bigs available at 9. But I like the Hawes pick. At first I was not for it. But it comes down to this:

Most 7 footers are not the most athletic in the world. Guys who play center. Yao isn't that athletic. Okur isn't. Webber is slow as hell. Z is not that fast. I think Hawes, being 19, can fair well. He isn't an amazing rebounder, but he said Brockman has done well. Now in that Video, Brockman was the man. But, Hawes will take some punishment from Skiles if he does not improve on D and rebounding. Its the way it works in Chicago. I can't see Hawes, a guy who has an NBA pedigree not work at improving it. Sure he might not ever be great, but I can see him making improvements. No, he isn't a banger, but a guy who is very finesse in the post. As long as you can score down low and demand the defense's attention, that is what matters. Hawes can go with the hook from either side. He can hit the fadeaway. He is a solid passer. He can step out and hit the J.

Sign me up for Hawes at 9 if Yi is not there. Which is likely the case.

*Disclaimer* I can change my mind.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

My only concern about Hawes has been a very slight one, that he won't be a great fit on a running team. I sense that his athleticism might be a little underrated though so I don't think it'll be a big issue. Assuming someone doesn't fall unexpectedly he's the guy I want at 9 and by a large margin.

Despite the fact that Pax supposedly would've taken Noah last year, thankfully I haven't heard anyone say that we're interested in him this year. I think that in the worst case scenario, Hawes will have as big of an impact as Noah. The difference is that Hawes would be a role player in an area where we have a huge hole (post scoring) while Noah would duplicate a lot of qualities we already have in the front court (energy, defense, rebounding, etc.).


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I've been trying to read up a lot about Hawes. Some people think he is similar to Aldridge last year coming out of college offensively, but slightly better. 

At 9, Hawes is my pick if Yi is gone. The guy may take a year or two to mature into his body. But his skillset would be a huge asset for this team: post scoring, jumper, nad a solid passer.

I think it is almost a no-brainer that Pax takes him regardless of how impressive Noah's workouts are. We have to find the final piece to the puzzle. If Hawes can make contributions here and there like Tyrus, then I would take that for a rookie. Just throw him in when we are in a drought and see what he can do.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Trade up using both our second rounders to get Morris Almond early second round?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Pax has mentioned Gordon's lack of height making our backcourt not an ideal situation lately. Does anyone think Gordon will be shopped? If Atlanta gives up the #3 pick, would you do another "Brand" Trade? Curious. I'm iffy. High Risk, High Reward.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> My only concern about Hawes has been a very slight one, that he won't be a great fit on a running team.


My contention has been all along that we should not be looking to build a "running team". Running teams are built for the regular season, but as we no doubt have seen with Phoenix, Dallas, and a myriad of other teams the past few years (including Denver and Golden State this year), the way the nature of officiating changes in the postseason, demands that we be a team that plays good half court ball first, and runs when opportunities present themselves.

We have to get out of this mentality where we have to be a "running team". I'm all for running when appropriate and we need to be able to run. But can anyone name the last "running team" that actually won an NBA title?

Hint: I was still in High School, and I just turned 30. And even they werent really a "running team", though they certainly got up and down the floor.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Pax has mentioned Gordon's lack of height making our backcourt not an ideal situation lately. Does anyone think Gordon will be shopped? If Atlanta gives up the #3 pick, would you do another "Brand" Trade? Curious. I'm iffy. High Risk, High Reward.


It's not gordon's lack of height that is the problem. Its Gordon AND Hinrich's lack of height.

Most starting backcourts have at least one player Gordon's size. The problem is most of them also have a guy 6'5" or taller next to him. Even during our first championship run, BJ Armstrong, AND Mr Paxson himself were only 6'2" and neither of them were anywhere near the talent Gordon is.

To answer your question, no I would NOT do that. And short of a stunning acquisition of some kind, there isn't a personnel move that we can make that will put us in the NBA finals next season. If we trade Gordon, it had better be for someone who's been there (deep in the playoffs before). I'm tired of bringing in players who have to "learn on the job", and then hiding behind youth and inexperience as an excuse when we can't get it done.

Next year, its "no excuses".


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'd grab Hawes and call it a day for the first round. Keep BG.

In the second round, I rather use both of the picks and trade up in the second round to grab a Herbert Hill. Maybe grab Morris Almond.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I'd grab Hawes and call it a day for the first round. Keep BG.
> 
> In the second round, I rather use both of the picks and trade up in the second round to grab a Herbert Hill. Maybe grab Morris Almond.


I would love it if this was how the draft went down.

Question...

Regarding Hibbert's draft eligability and the Vashon Lenard rule. Since Hibbert declared, can he be drafted with his rights held until next years draft, or does his withdrawal eliminate that possibility? I am trying to understand if some team can take a flyer on him in the 2nd round, and would he be under the rookie pay scale in that circumstance?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

His withdrawal means he's not in the draft at all.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I'd grab Hawes and call it a day for the first round. Keep BG.


Glad I'm not the only one to thing this is the best move. This draft is one of the deepest in years, especially for big men. We need to take advantage of this rare opportunity; whoever we snag at #9 would likely be a top 5 pick most years. And historically, your best chance of landing an impact player is thru the draft, as opposed to trade. Take the best big guy available and see what happens (hoping this is Hawes or Yi, as both look to be excellent scorers).

Looking at teams like the Spurs and Jazz, it really helps to have a guy like Boozer and Duncan who can effectively get their shot off in the paint for an entire game. We should ask ourselves, which guy available to us at #9 will have the ability?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

yodurk said:


> Glad I'm not the only one to thing this is the best move. This draft is one of the deepest in years, especially for big men. We need to take advantage of this rare opportunity; whoever we snag at #9 would likely be a top 5 pick most years. And historically, your best chance of landing an impact player is thru the draft, as opposed to trade. Take the best big guy available and see what happens (hoping this is Hawes or Yi, as both look to be excellent scorers).
> 
> Looking at teams like the Spurs and Jazz, it really helps to have a guy like Boozer and Duncan who can effectively get their shot off in the paint for an entire game. We should ask ourselves, which guy available to us at #9 will have the ability?


I have had my doubts about Hawes for a while. Why? It just seemed outrageous for a 19 year old, 7 ft 240 lbs center this advanced in the post to not be a top 6 pick. As if there had to be something wrong with him. But then you think about it:

Oden - Superstar
Durant - Superstar
Yi - 7 footer who can shoot
Wright - Athletic and too much potential
Horford - NBA Ready - Prototypical PF?
Brewer - Best SG
Conley - Best PG
Noah - Could go High. Motor, 2 Time Champion, solid D and Rebounder

Reading over at other boards (RealGM Draft Board) -- There was input given from people who have seen Hawes play more than his 3 minutes of Video Clips. Now you get Mocks, Draft Express, and People who have actually seen Hawes play all supporting his offensive skillset. What can he do? Shoot the J -- would excel in our pick n'roll. Can hit the hook from anywhere. He has an array of post moves. Not a banger, but knows how to play on Offense. I'm not saying he is Hakeem, but he goes about a Hakeem-like way instead of a Shaq/Eddy like where you bang down low. Just a difference in style. He also is a good passer. 

People say he is unathletic but not Hibbert like. He is slow initially -- getting off his feet and when he starts to run. But once he gets going, he is fine. 

Each player outside Oden, Durant, and possibly Horford and Brewer will have questions regrading their weaknesses. People on the other board have said that Hawes would be a top 5 pick next year. He was sick/injured this past season. He also did not go to UNC or Duke. I did hear he was recruited by Duke. Don't know if that is legit, but if it is true, you can be sure there would be tons of footage of Hawes. Others have mentioned (Draft Board) that Hawes is at least as advanced as Aldridge last year at Texas. Now people on this board would have been very content with Aldridge. Imagine getting Hawes this year while retaining your freak (Tyrus). Hawes is a legit 7' tall too. I can deal with him being a little slow. Most centers are. You do need to slow the game down in the playoffs. Plus we got 4 other guys who can run the court with ease. 

Hawes does have an NBA pedigree. He wants to improve, it seems. Considers himself a true Center. I don't think a True Center will be content with his lack of effort on D and the Glass. I'm sure Skiles will have a damn problem if he is another Eddy on D/Rebounds. I have more faith in this guy coming into a Jib like environment, wanting to play in the NBA, and with Skiles history of having young players improve on D, I think Hawes is the right pick unless Pax can move up or have a guy fall to him who is too extraordinary of a talent too pass up.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I have had my doubts about Hawes for a while. Why? It just seemed outrageous for a 19 year old, 7 ft 240 lbs center this advanced in the post to not be a top 6 pick.


this is an old article but he's already up to a solid 250.

Hawes will face time crunch on draft decision



> Meanwhile, he's up to 250 pounds after dropping down to 227 during the season when he had a virus that seriously affected his game.
> 
> "It was frustrating to stay at the level I wanted to play because it was hard to take the pounding being so light," Hawes said. "I couldn't play up to my standards. It was out of my control."
> 
> "There's no question that it affected him," Romar said of Hawes' illness. "He couldn't take the pounding and he couldn't practice consistently. It's hard for him to be evaluated on this year. He just wasn't healthy during this time. With him I do think it will come down to the last hour."


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Hawes better not withdraw.

Hopefully, the silver lining of Hibbert's withdrawal is that it'll convince Hawes to stay in. It does cement him as the #2 true center.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

http://blog.seattletimes.nwsource.com/huskyhoops/



> Hawes has said the overall situation is as important as how high in the draft he goes, and Chicago would seem to be something that he'd likely consider a good fit.
> 
> Even before the lottery was held Tuesday, however, I had one person who is pretty knowledgable tell me that he'd be "shocked'' if Hawes were to return to UW.


at this point i'm sold on the guy, i'd be upset if his stock rises in individual workouts and we miss out on him.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

and he's got some shaq-like pg skills apparently. lol.

http://blog.seattletimes.nwsource.com/huskyhoops/archives/2007_03.html



> Not sure if calling him a "low-post specialist'' completely captures Hawes' value, however. So much of what awes scouts about Hawes is his ability to play facing the basket and handle the ball. I was reminded of that while watching some of the pickup game Wednesday when Hawes grabbed a rebound and led a fast break with a fancy dribble behind-his-back, the kind of move few 7-footers of any era could pull off.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I think at this point I'd be satisfied with Spencer Hawes... his numbers for a freshman center in a major conference are actually quite good... this while battling an illness that kept him from his ideal playing weight. I think we need a back-to-the-basket scorer, and while Hawes may not be a superstar, I'd be happy to add a Rony Seikaly/Elden Campbell/Kevin Willis quality (not necessarily similar styles) center to this team. I wouldn't be heartbroken if we got Noah either... people act like he's a finished product because he stayed in college three years... he could still add a few good post moves and expand his offensive repetoire.

Of course... if this were my team and Corey Brewer were still available at 9, I'd ship Ben Gordon off for a good veteran big man and start Brewer at SG. Just think of a full court press with Hinrich, Brewer, Deng, Tyrus Thomas and Wallace... that would be some serious doberman action.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Dornado said:


> this while battling an illness that kept him from his ideal playing weight.


This is a very key point with Hawes. How much did that affect him? Are we "buying" when the price is low.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm afraid we might just miss him. Does Minny even have a Center? I don't even know who plays it for them. What about Hawes pairing with Okafor, if Brewer is not available.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Allow me to say this about Hawes. If he's available at our pick and Paxson opts for someone else (who isn't widely regard as better, i.e. Noah) then I think Pax has earned the benefit of the doubt. There's a chance he would've seen something about Hawes that either didn't fit, or might prevent him from being a solid player at the center position. Hawes is the type of guy whose stock will probably depend a great deal on private workouts and combine drills.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

yodurk said:


> Allow me to say this about Hawes. If he's available at our pick and Paxson opts for someone else (who isn't widely regard as better, i.e. Noah) then I think Pax has earned the benefit of the doubt. There's a chance he would've seen something about Hawes that either didn't fit, or might prevent him from being a solid player at the center position. Hawes is the type of guy whose stock will probably depend a great deal on private workouts and combine drills.


I totally agree. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt even if he picks *yuck* Noah. Pax has earned that right. But man, there has to be something special about Noah or horrible about Hawes.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_22044.shtml



> But John Paxson loves him. In fact, had Noah come out for last year’s draft as some had anticipated, there’s a strong possibility that Pax would’ve chosen him over Tyrus Thomas. He really liked both last year, and if Noah is still there when the Bulls pick, and it comes down to him or the offensive-minded Hawes (who obviously secures more an immediate need for the Bulls), don’t be surprised or shocked when Paxson chooses the passionate pony-tailed kid.
> 
> Pencil in Oden, Durant, and Conley for picks 1-3, which leaves the five selections between 4-8 for teams to select all five of the power forwards in this draft the Bulls like. Considering guys like Corey Brewer, Julian Wright, and maybe even Roy Hibbert could slip into that 4-8 area, the Bulls should get one of their guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I truly hope a team like Boston, Milwaukee (needs toughness), or Minny takes Noah so he isn't even a possiblity at 9. Sure Noah might not be a bad guy to have in your rotation, but he isn't what we *need*. 

I hope the pick is simple: Take Hawes or trade up to get one of the guys listed in the Top 3 on that list.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Just as a recap I've listed the players that will be taken according to both nbadraft and draftexpress before our pick (i.e they both have them going) 

Taken By both sites
Greg Oden 7-0 250 C Ohio St. Fr. 
Kevin Durant 6-10 220 SF Texas Fr. 
Brandan Wright 6-10 210 PF UNC Fr. 
Al Horford 6-9 245 PF Florida Jr. 
Corey Brewer 6-8 185 SF Florida Jr. 
Mike Conley 6-1 180 PG Ohio St. Fr. 

Only on one
Yi Jianlian 7-0 242 PF China 1984 
Jeff Green 6-8 235 SF Georgetown Jr. 
Joakim Noah 6-11 230 PF Florida Jr. 
Julian Wright 6-8 225 SF Kansas So.

Not taken before our pick on both
Spencer Hawes 6-11 250 C Wash. Fr.

So it looks like three of the following 
Yi Jianlian 7-0 242 PF China 1984 
Jeff Green 6-8 235 SF Georgetown Jr. 
Joakim Noah 6-11 230 PF Florida Jr. 
Julian Wright 6-8 225 SF Kansas So.
Spencer Hawes 6-11 250 C Wash. Fr.

will be on the board by our pick


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I hope someone takes Yi ahead of us...

particularly, I'd be upset if we passed on a chance to get Brandan Wright in favor of Yi.


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

Dornado said:


> I hope someone takes Yi ahead of us...
> 
> particularly, I'd be upset if we passed on a chance to get Brandan Wright in favor of Yi.


I very much doubt Brandon Wright falls to 9, to get him we would definitely have to trade up im fairly sure. Also even though Paxson loves Yi I think if given a chance he would take Wright first.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

www.nbadraft.net says Yi is a year older than Joakim Noah. It is funny how one is a project, and the other is viewed as a low-upside hustle guy...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I totally agree. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt even if he picks *yuck* Noah. Pax has earned that right. But man, there has to be something special about Noah or horrible about Hawes.


Haha, I'm not a Noah fan either. But even I can't deny that Noah would be a mega-bargain with the 9th pick. I would almost be relieved if he's gone by our pick, just to make the choice easier. 

And not that this means anything, but my buddy is a Bucks fan, and he's convinced that they'll take Noah at #6. Given the lack of point guards in this draft, a scrappy athletic big man would seem to be their next biggest need.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

I would be happy with Hawes as well. But if he is gone, I am comfortable with either of Yi (great skillset, more athletic than Hawes), Noah (high energy, long term replacement for Wallace, can you imagine how athletic we are with Noah and Tyrus?), Conley (good pg and gives us a potential trade with Portland if we want to take a chance on Randolph), Brewer (gives us that tall shooting guard, our backcourt is deep and versatile) Wright (great potential, here again Wright and Thomas is intriguing) and Horford (tough, scores, rebounds, runs...)

In short, I am confident we fill get a good player with 9.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Pax tends to like to draft players from established Universities who went to the Final 4 that year.

Tyrus Thomas LSU-Final 4 2006
Luol Deng Duke-Final 4 2004
Ben Gordon UConn-Final 4 2004
Kirk Hinrich Kansas-Final 4 2003
Jay Williams Duke-Final 4 2002.

It would not suprise me to see any of the Florida Juniors or Jeff Green in Bulls Uniform next season


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

crazyfan said:


> Jay Williams Duke-Final 4 2002.


Jerry Krause made that pick. 

But you're right - Paxson likes his rookies to be proven winners if possible.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> First was Horford, who has been working on his footwork in the post and his ability to catch, face up and shoot or make a strong move. *Horford is just under 6-foot-9, and I can look him almost in the eye.* However, he has long arms and he has a solid frame.


PASSSSSSSSSS


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Paxson likes his rookies to be proven winners if possible.


That's a good point, and it's the only reason I can think of why Pax might shy away from Spencer Hawes. Might be a bit unfair since he's only a freshman, and was unhealthy apparently for most of the year. But I have little doubt that Pax likes all three of the Florida guys, as well as Jeff Green and Conley.

One crazy longshot pick that I might just love is Corey Brewer. Doesn't fill a need of course, but we boost our athleticism on wings and have another rangy defender.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I do not think Pax will take a Winner over a guy who has the talent *and *work ethic to become the better talent. Pax had to draft that way at first. It has worked out for him that those guys are solid players, but that happens when you lead your teams to a Final Four. But reports from last year wasn't that he took Tyrus because he went to the Final Four, but that he was clearly the most talented player in Paxsons eyes. Unless something isn't right with Hawes, Pax will be taking him. He knows we need inside scoring. If a guy is advertised to be this good at the age of 19, Pax is not going to take a pass on him IF he has the work ethic.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

FWIW, here's where I'm at right now.

First, it's exciting, and I'm not someone who automatically goes ga-ga over the draft. We already have a good team and this is a great draft, particularly deep with what we need. 

Generally, the draft is a crap-shoot to some extent. Beyond Oden and Durant, there aren't any "sure things," by this I mean sure NBA stars. Still, it's likely that a few stars will come from the 3-10 group.

Like most, I've seen plenty of the Florida guys and a lot of B. Wright, Conley and J. Wright. Saw Green a few times. What I've seen of Jianlian and Hawes is mostly from highlight reels, not the best way to evaluate talent.

The good news from my perspective is that I like 3 big guys, at least one of whom ought to be there at #9...Jianlian, Hawes and Noah, in that order. If we get any of these bigs, I'll be a happy camper. They're clearly different players, but they're all big, skilled (again, in different ways) and _basketball players_. 

The video I've seen on Jianlian is damned impressive. Amazing handle for a guy his size (something that can be said of all 3, by the way). Yi isn't "athletic for a Chinese player," he's just plain athletic. It may just be me, or the limited video available, but he seems to play the game with a joy and intensity I like...a lot.

Frankly, if I were advising Hawes, I'd tell him to stay at Washington another year. He was sick/injured this season, and while he had his moments of excellence, he could be dominant this coming college season and move into the top 3 in next year's draft. If he stays in the draft, he could be a steal. Nice hands and feet and while the knock on him seems to be athleticism, from what I've seen, it's not that he's unathletic, it's more that he's not as athletic as a Yi or Noah. Five years ago, as a 7-footer, he'd be considered athletic. He seems to take his pro basketball career very seriously, which is why he probably won't return to college despite the prospect of going much higher. He thinks he's ready to start making some noise in the NBA. So do I.

Personality-wise, Noah is a bit of a flake. Basketball-wise, his game is a bit spaz. He's the opposite of Hawes in that, had he come out a year earlier, he'd be a much richer young man (then again, with a multi-millionaire dad, what the heck). He has no offensive game to speak of and his free throw stroke is nauseating. Still, he's a warrior and a player. If the Bulls draft him, he could be an ideal replacement for Wallace...a big(ger) guy who's a pure, hell-bent havoc-creator on the defensive end.

All this said, I'm on the "In Pax We Trust" train. IMO, he's shown that he doesn't scrimp on the preparation and exercises good judgment.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ric Bucher says that Conley is a lock at 3 (ESPN Motion - Same segment as the Kobe-Trade Clip).

So the draft goes:

Oden
Durant
Conley

If MEM takes Horford, who does Boston choose? Would they consider Wright as their future PF? Or do they take Yi still?

Milwaukee - Could take a SF in J. Wright or go with Noah. Thats who I see them taking. They need defense (Noah). J. Wright would give them a reason to not resign Ruben Patterson.

Minny - Yi or B. Wright would likely drop here. They need a big man. If Noah is still available who do they take? I see them wanting to take Noah or B. Wright here. Both are long and can rebound the ball. Would they take Yi? Best talent to fall this deep?

Charlotte - If B. Wright is available, he will be taken here. If Noah is available, I'm not sure. I wouldn't be surprised if he went here, but it does not seem likely. I could see MJ taking Yi. Thinking a Yi/Okafor combo would present problems.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

DraftExpress Works out Julian Wright, Thad Young, and Herbert Hill

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2078


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Ric Bucher says that Conley is a lock at 3 (ESPN Motion - Same segment as the Kobe-Trade Clip).
> 
> So the draft goes:
> 
> ...


Good info. My gut feeling at this point in time is this:

1. Blazers - Oden...obvious.
2. Sonics - Durant...obvious.
3. Hawks - Conley...might get traded.
4. Grizz - Horford...safe pick; insurance if Gasol is traded, or could supplement him.
5. Celtics - Yi...best talent available, IMO, and word is they like him.
6. Bucks - Noah...desperately need a proven defensive presence to supplement Bogut & Charlie.
7. Wolves - Brewer...a Hassell demotion is way overdue, and he's ready to contribute.
8. Charlotte - B. Wright...seems to fill their need for an athletic big man, but they might trade down for a true SG.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> 9. Bulls - Joakim Noah
> Power Forward. Florida
> 
> Even if Roy Hibbert decided to remain in the draft, Noah was the likely choice for Chicago. Because the Bulls are very close already, the boost of having Noah, a player who fits their style due to his headiness and defensive abilities, outweighs the prospect of a project like the Georgetown center. Noah will never be one of the best low post players in the game, but he will be an upgrade over who they send down there now. The Bulls are perfect for Noah and Noah is perfect for the Bulls.


From Realgm.com

I dunno, since I personally think Yi will be out of the picture WAYY before we select, I think it boils down to Hawes & Noah.

Do you go with a guy with lots of offensive upside but who is almost a project or a kid who doesn't have that sort of skill but has the heart and drive to get better PLUS is a proven winner at the college level?

If history is any indication, I think Pax will lean on Noah. They say his shot, although ugly, is almost automatic now from 15ft and in. If both Tyrus and Noah can develop that by next season plus the fact that we'll be getting easy baskets in transition and clean-up points, I think we'd be set. We'd still have those 2nd rounders plus other trade assets to go find a more offensive minded 4th big. Noah takes over Ben's role when his contract is up and he and Tyrus should make even the BIGGEST frontcourts hate playing them. I can't see Noah & Tyrus afraid of taking on Oden, Howard, Ming or any other FUTURE great center.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The ROY said:


> From Realgm.com
> 
> I dunno, since I personally think Yi will be out of the picture WAYY before we select, I think it boils down to Hawes & Noah.
> 
> ...


I hate saying this, but Noah falling to 9 would be a steal and we'd probably have to take him over Hawes. He's a little redundant with our current bigs, but in terms of pure impact on a basketball game, he's better than Hawes by far in the short term, and there's a good chance he's better in the long term. My only worry is that at some point we have to find a big man who can drop 15 ppg, minimum. We wouldn't get that from Wallace or Noah, and while Tyrus has the ability (IMO) I wouldn't count on that for another few years. I think Tyrus is more like a 10 ppg type of guy next season (to go with his inevitable 8 rebounds and 2-3 blocks).


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The ROY said:


> From Realgm.com
> 
> I dunno, since I personally think Yi will be out of the picture WAYY before we select, I think it boils down to Hawes & Noah.
> 
> ...



I'm not the biggest Noah fan but he is slowly growing on me for a few reasons that you stated.

1. Heart-Passion-Hustle
2. Work Ethic because of #1

Noah definitely beats out Hawes in athletism, defense, and rebounding. I don't think Noah will ever be as refined offensively as Hawes. But if Noah can hit a 15 jumper consistantly in games, that would do wonders. You can't even imagine the number of times Kirk or whoever would run a pick n'roll with Wallace and he would be wide open for a jumper. Yet he wouldn't take it (doesn't have the ability to) or even drive to the hoop. This is something that if Noah (and Tyrus) develops would be a huge asset.

Imagine how much better we would have been if Ben Wallace could hit J's and PJ could finish at the Rim with Authority. Thats something hopefully Noah and Tyrus could bring.

It is a very tough call. Hawes doesn't have the athletism, would take longer to develop and contribute, and probably does not have the heart/work-ethic of a Noah. I'm not saying Hawes doesn't have that, but I think Noah has it to the likes of a Deng. This is based on what we have heard about Noah. The problem is, we have not heard much at all about Hawes.

Pax has a tough call. Hawes could be a boom or bust, while Noah being less talented could be the steady player.

Also with Noah, I feel we would get a Vocal leader on the court


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> I'm not the biggest Noah fan but he is slowly growing on me for a few reasons that you stated.
> 
> 1. Heart-Passion-Hustle
> 2. Work Ethic because of #1
> ...


I agree with much of this, Noah would DEFININTELY be the vocal leader of the team and being 6"11 with his type of fire, he SHOULD be. With Tyrus or Noah on the floor, we'd NEVER, EVER lack energy. I think Tyrus and Joakim will be able to effeciently hit the open jumper next year off the pick n' roll. They both also have no problem trying to dunk on you instead of shooting. Noah is ready now and although he's young, I see Wallace having less of a problem manning the frontline with a kid who's as experienced as him. Hawes on the other hand, would be a bit of an issue.

We all know how much Chicago loves these hard-working, energy players, which is leading me to believe that Noah maybe the top candidate regardless. But who knows (except Pax, that is).


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The ROY said:


> We all know how much Chicago loves these hard-working, energy players, which is leading me to believe that Noah maybe the top candidate regardless. But who knows (except Pax, that is).


After last years draft, I think Pax is willing to take a guy outside of a winning program if he not only has the talent, but the work-ethic to convert that talent into skill. Thats the key thing. It worked out great during his first two drafts because he got skilled players from great programs. Thats not always the case, but it usually works. If he feels Hawes can achieve his ceiling, then I can see him taking it. But if not, then the easy pick is Noah regardless of skill.

But thats one thing I noticed. The last game of the regular season, it seemed that was the only one on the court telling the team to keep trying. Bringing the energy and leadership. Our guys are smart, but no one sticks out as the vocal leader. Not even Big Ben. Tyrus brings an incredible amount of energy. Imagine if Noah was out there too like you said. Can you imagine the D -- Noah-Tyrus-Deng-Gordon-Kirk. I truly think Tyrus will be the more special player and if he becomes that nice PF (17ppg), all we would need Noah is to hit a few J's and finish at the rim. Getting about 12-14 ppg from him would do wonders. Again all a moot point, but I do think these guys have the talent to achieve it.

Also if Hawes will be a liability on D due to his athletism, then I'm not sure if he will be picked. This will be Pax's most important decision for a long time.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

Noah would be good for us. And assuming he becomes a long term replacement for Big Ben, he nowhere has the same problems offensively as Ben. First of all, I don't have the stats but recall him making his FTs. Also, he is a decent finisher once he oncatches it down low. So yeah, he may struggle with the J, but I don't think it will be much of an issue if Tyrus can hit it.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

To me, Hawes just seems to fit too perfectly to pass up. We need low post scoring. That's what he does lol. Seems pretty logical to me. BUT, we're obviously also a defense-first team, so maybe they'll neglect post scoring and go with another defender. To me, that'd be dumb and redundant. If you pick one guy, assuming he'll be able to develop offense, why wouldn't you feel comfortable picking the other guy, and assume he'll be able to develop defensive skills? 

Noah does fit. True. BUT, that's also the problem. He fits with what we already have...thus redundant. Hawes doesn't fit as well with what we do now as a team, which to me is a good thing, and means he'd make our team more complete and diversified.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Noah does fit. True. BUT, that's also the problem. He fits with what we already have...thus redundant. Hawes doesn't fit as well with what we do now as a team, which to me is a good thing, and means he'd make our team more complete and diversified.


True...and sooner or later, opposing defenses will HAVE to double Hawes. Kid is gonna be too good offensively to try and guard one-on-one especially in late game situations.

Imagine Gordon or Hinrich having a bad shooting night and being able to just dump it off to Hawes and let him work.

Hawes has just moved back up to my #1 spot.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> To me, Hawes just seems to fit too perfectly to pass up. We need low post scoring. That's what he does lol. Seems pretty logical to me. BUT, we're obviously also a defense-first team, so maybe they'll neglect post scoring and go with another defender. To me, that'd be dumb and redundant. If you pick one guy, assuming he'll be able to develop offense, why wouldn't you feel comfortable picking the other guy, and assume he'll be able to develop defensive skills?
> 
> Noah does fit. True. BUT, that's also the problem. He fits with what we already have...thus redundant. Hawes doesn't fit as well with what we do now as a team, which to me is a good thing, and means he'd make our team more complete and diversified.


I don't think we will have the choice between Noah and Hawes. My sense is at least one of them gets taken before 9, possibly both. If we need to pick between them, that's a very good dilemna to have.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree. I think one of them will be taken by our pick.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Here's a question: is Hawes > or < Bogut?

I think Bogut was a better talent in college than Hawes has ever been, but Bogut's basically had a fairly quiet two seasons. He can score, and he's progressing nicely, but 12 and 9 isn't something to write home about for an overall #1 pick, and I think Bogut had a lot more of an NBA-ready body than Hawes does.

Now, getting a guy that even compares to Bogut with a #9 pick is pretty insane, but his ability to contribute soon is what bothers me. I'd really like to see our team take steps forward in the present, not draft someone that will help us in the unforseeable future. Will Hawes actually demand a double-team in the NBA game? And when might that be?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> Here's a question: is Hawes > or < Bogut?
> 
> I think Bogut was a better talent in college than Hawes has ever been, but Bogut's basically had a fairly quiet two seasons. He can score, and he's progressing nicely, but 12 and 9 isn't something to write home about for an overall #1 pick, and I think Bogut had a lot more of an NBA-ready body than Hawes does.
> 
> Now, getting a guy that even compares to Bogut with a #9 pick is pretty insane, but his ability to contribute soon is what bothers me. I'd really like to see our team take steps forward in the present, not draft someone that will help us in the unforseeable future. Will Hawes actually demand a double-team in the NBA game? And when might that be?


i don't think hawes (or whomever we get) needs to command a double team. 
we just need someone competent enough on the offensive end to hurt teams for doubling gordon/deng/kirk.

with a dangerous perimeter game in play, all hawes (or #9) has to do is beat someone 1 on 1.

fwiw, i read somewhere (i think draft express) that Hawes watched some Bogut and patterened some of his game after him (his passing looks just as good).


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> My contention has been all along that we should not be looking to build a "running team". Running teams are built for the regular season, but as we no doubt have seen with Phoenix, Dallas, and a myriad of other teams the past few years (including Denver and Golden State this year), the way the nature of officiating changes in the postseason, demands that we be a team that plays good half court ball first, and runs when opportunities present themselves.
> 
> We have to get out of this mentality where we have to be a "running team". I'm all for running when appropriate and we need to be able to run. But can anyone name the last "running team" that actually won an NBA title?


Those are valid points. There's some empirical evidence that running teams don't perform as well in the playoffs. We haven't been an extreme running team though (we tied for 6th in pace last season) and I do think you need to play towards your strengths.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Something to remember this time of year is that it's a lot easier to hit jumpers in workouts than in a game. IIRC, last year when Tyrus was talking as though he wanted to be a 3 in the NBA he was hitting threes in workouts. Then in the pre-season, he apparently hit the jumper with some consistency. As we all know, it was largely a different story in regular season and playoff games. I wouldn't be at all surprised if Noah looks good shooting jumpers in workouts but someone like Chandler demonstrates how hard it can be to develop even a mediocre jumper in the NBA.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> Here's a question: is Hawes > or < Bogut?
> 
> I think Bogut was a better talent in college than Hawes has ever been, but Bogut's basically had a fairly quiet two seasons. He can score, and he's progressing nicely, but 12 and 9 isn't something to write home about for an overall #1 pick, and I think Bogut had a lot more of an NBA-ready body than Hawes does.
> 
> Now, getting a guy that even compares to Bogut with a #9 pick is pretty insane, but his ability to contribute soon is what bothers me. I'd really like to see our team take steps forward in the present, not draft someone that will help us in the unforseeable future. Will Hawes actually demand a double-team in the NBA game? And when might that be?


From what little I've seen of Hawes, as well as stats and scouting reports, I get the impression that he's a markedly better shooter than Bogut. Better range, higher accuracy, and even better free throw shooting. That shooting ability could go a long way in the pros. And I'm not sure Bogut has made the 15-footer a consistent part of his game so far (not sure he ever will, IMO). 

Bogut's main advantage in college was in strength and weight. He's a far more physical player than Hawes. And this would also explain why he hasn't been all that great in the NBA. There are plenty of NBA players who can match Bogut in strength. 

Both are above-average passers for big men. I'd put both on the same plane athletically; passable, but not special athletes. Comparable prospects overall. The difference is that Bogut isn't getting easy scores like he did in college, and he doesn't have the skill to compensate like everyone thought. Looking back, his physical dominance in college might've hurt him in the long term, by developing some bad habits (call this the Marcus Fizer syndrome).


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

The ROY said:


> True...and sooner or later, opposing defenses will HAVE to double Hawes. Kid is gonna be too good offensively to try and guard one-on-one especially in late game situations.
> 
> Imagine Gordon or Hinrich having a bad shooting night and being able to just dump it off to Hawes and let him work.
> 
> Hawes has just moved back up to my #1 spot.


I wouldn't put him ahead of Durant or Oden, but he might actually be ahead of Brandan Wright for me, for the realistic guys. As other guys have stated here, getting a guy that is drawing comparisons to a recent #1 overall pick at #9 would be a great pickup for us. Personally, I'd rather have someone who's more highly skilled and not quite as big (weight) if I had to choose. He is comparable in height/length, and that's the more important measurement in today's NBA. This isn't the NBA of the 90s with Ewing, Shaq, Robinson, Olujuwan, Mutumbo, etc. Now the centers tend to be more PF/C hybrids, who aren't as big and physical, and are more athletic and perimeter oriented (Stoudemire, Howard). There aren't that many traditional centers anymore that require a 300 lb center to guard them. 

Hawes has the height and scoring ability we need and should be there (hopefully) when we pick...that's all that matters.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Hawes = Matt Nover's character in Blue Chips


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> I truly hope a team like Boston, Milwaukee (needs toughness), or Minny takes Noah so he isn't even a possiblity at 9. Sure Noah might not be a bad guy to have in your rotation, but he isn't what we *need*.


People compare Noah to Varejao with regards to toughness. and probably hair, more than anything.

If you ask me though, those are two different players. Simple fact is, Varejao is a big WIDE body, Noah is a narrow one. He has the type of build that isnt going to be putting on tons of muscle, ever, really.


----------



## mad bull (May 31, 2007)

I HAVE THE FEELING(AND I HOPE I AM WRONG)THAT NOAH;SPENCER HAWES,YI,BRANDON OR AL HARFORD WILL BE AVAILBALE TO PICK AT 9 SO I THINK PAX SHOULD TAKE JASON SMITH AND STANKO BARAC WHO I THINK HAVE THE POTENCIAL TO BE A GREAT PLAYER,AND TRADE DU AND VIK FOR A BIG MAN IF POSSIBLE FOR SCOLA(WITH WILL BE ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE)AND GET Theodoros Papaloukas FROM CSKA MOSCOW THAT IS ONE THOUSAND TIMES BETTER THEN DU AND MAYBE BE BETTER THAN HINRICH .


----------



## mad bull (May 31, 2007)

mad bull said:


> I HAVE THE FEELING(AND I HOPE I AM WRONG)THAT NOAH;SPENCER HAWES,YI,BRANDON OR AL HARFORD WILL BE AVAILBALE TO PICK AT 9
> 
> WON´T BE AVAILABE THATS WHAT I MEAN


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Whats with the caps? I don't thik Pax trades down if Noah, Horford, Yi, or Wright are there at 9. Maybe if he doesn't like Hawes.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

> Power forward Joakim Noah of Florida, considered one of the top eight players in the draft, said he doesn’t intend to work out for the Bucks, who have the sixth overall selection. Noah refused to elaborate on the situation. Racine Journal-Times


Promise from Boston or Memphis?

*Hawes is coming to Chicago for a workout Friday. He reportedly does not plan to work out for Charlotte.



> Surprisingly, Texas A&M point guard Acie Law and Washington center Spencer Hawes don't expect to audition for Charlotte. They indicated the Bobcats were already deep at point guard and center, which isn't necessarily true. Charlotte Observer


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hustle said:


> Promise from Boston or Memphis?
> 
> *Hawes is coming to Chicago for a workout Friday. He reportedly does not plan to work out for Charlotte.


Pax please give him a promise.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

well things are getting interesting.

Noah might go top five?
Hawes won't go 8.

Top five might be
Oden, Durant 1-2 range
Wright, Horford, Noah. 3-5 range

but Brewer, Hawes and Yi could still all go next.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

CHA is not going to work out Hawes and i think that means they are going for a Swing player and my bet is they want Brewer. I also think that means they may let Walance go.

I also think either Jeff Green or Julian Wright are key to our pick. One of them could be taken in the top 8. If that happens and Conley and Brewer are also top 8 picks (as everyone seems to agree) then Oden, Durant, Conley, Brewer, and (Wright or Green) will take up 5 of the first picks. That leaves Brandon Wright, Horford, Noah, and YI and if either Green or Julin Wright do go in the top 8 than on of the thess four will be there at the 9th pick. So the real quesion is does Pax take one of these PFs or Hawes at Center???

david


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

giusd said:


> CHA is not going to work out Hawes and i think that means they are going for a Swing player and my bet is they want Brewer. I also think that means they may let Walance go.
> 
> I also think either Jeff Green or Julian Wright are key to our pick. One of them could be taken in the top 8. If that happens and Conley and Brewer are also top 8 picks (as everyone seems to agree) then Oden, Durant, Conley, Brewer, and (Wright or Green) will take up 5 of the first picks. That leaves Brandon Wright, Horford, Noah, and YI and if either Green or Julin Wright do go in the top 8 than on of the thess four will be there at the 9th pick. So the real quesion is does Pax take one of these PFs or Hawes at Center???
> 
> david


I read somewhere Jeff Green may go back to school... if he does it would def hurt us... First hibbert now possibly green and hawes... ouch


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> CHA is not going to work out Hawes and i think that means they are going for a Swing player


How are they going to work him out if he won't go there in the first place?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

step said:


> How are they going to work him out if he won't go there in the first place?


We know that Hawes thus far has workouts scheduled for Minnesota, Chicago, and Sacramento. Minny could grab whomever we want most if we don't trade up. Blount is a decent center, actually. The Timberwolves just need more talent. They just don't have many good players. They could definitely use a good swing player too. I actually think Jeff Green would be a great fit with them. I think he's quite underrated in this draft. WIth his all around scoring ability, I like him as a better prospect than Julian Wright, who looks considerably more offensively challenged.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't have Insider, so can someone confirm? I heard Horford measured out to 6'10" with a 7'3" wingspan. He is my favorite player outside of the Big Two who we have no chance of getting.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> I don't have Insider, so can someone confirm? I heard Horford measured out to 6'10" with a 7'3" wingspan. He is my favorite player outside of the Big Two who we have no chance of getting.


That's right. 6'10'' in shoes. It wouldn't shock me to see Horford become something of a forgotten man and slide down to the 5 or 6 range. Wright and Yi have upsides that I think teams may fall in love with, and somebody's going to nab Conley early - maybe Brewer too. Let's not forget about Horford...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I know Horford will have a few workouts in Milwaukee. I can't see him falling past 6. 

No one would take it, but I would gladly give up Thabo and/or future 1st to move up to grab Al Horford.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

theanimal23 said:
 

> I know Horford will have a few workouts in Milwaukee. I can't see him falling past 6.
> 
> No one would take it, but I would gladly give up Thabo and/or future 1st to move up to grab Al Horford.


Really? Milwaukee seems pretty set at 4/5, with Bogut and Villanueva. They seem to me like a likely destination for Conley or Brewer.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

jbulls said:


> Really? Milwaukee seems pretty set at 4/5, with Bogut and Villanueva. They seem to me like a likely destination for Conley or Brewer.


Yeah I think it is Insider, so I did not actually read it, but I hear he has a few workouts scheduled with them. I think they woudl take Horford as BPA. Boston could take him, but I don't know how great of a fit he is next to Al Jefferson. The two don't really compliment each other in the high/low game.

I wish Atlanta did not have several wing players. I really would give up Thabo to grab Horford. He is 6'10" in shoes. In the 'newer' NBA, you could get by at Center. Zo was 6'10"

Is it true Hawes worked out with us this past Friday? Maybe I was not reading something correctly earlier on this thread. When is he working out? I wonder how it will go.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Really? Milwaukee seems pretty set at 4/5, with Bogut and Villanueva. They seem to me like a likely destination for Conley or Brewer.


A buddy of mine is a Bucks fan, so this is what he tells me. The Bucks are sticking with Bogut, but they want to bring an athletic, scrappy PF to play next to him. Villaneuva plays some PF, but he plays like a SF. And they have no depth beyond those two guys. I think they want one of the Florida bigs (either Horford or Noah will probably do). 

At SF, I think they have Bobby Simmons hoping to come back from injury, plus they loved what Ruben Patterson did this past year. Redd obviously is their SG for 40 minutes a night. Their only real need other than a defensive-minded big guy is a decent PG, and even then they like Mo Williams alot. Mike Conley would be a good choice if he falls to them, but I think they opt for Noah or Horford.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

After watching CLE win and head to the finals, Pax has to make a move.

Al Horford measured out to 6'10" with a 7'3" wingspan. Zo was a center at the same height. Horford is 235lbs. He has the frame to add a lot of weight. The guy is the most NBA ready outside the Big Two and still has the potential to become better. He really reminds me of Elton Brand. Brand at Duke could run the court, had a good handle for a big man, and had an array of post moves. Horford and Tyrus would be a beastly combo.

Call me crazy if this sounds like a lot, but I'd give up Thabo, 2008 1st, and maybe another IF Paxson believes whoever at 9 will not develop into as effective of a player.

Horford-Tyrus-Lu-Ben-Kirk. Balance and defense.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Got this info from another board. I believe it was from Insider. 

Nick Young barely missed in workouts. 

Jason Smith and Noah ran the floor well.

Horford and Hawes were great in post drills.

Don't see Horford past 4.


----------



## Simpleton (Feb 18, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> After watching CLE win and head to the finals, Pax has to make a move.
> 
> Al Horford measured out to 6'10" with a 7'3" wingspan. Zo was a center at the same height. Horford is 235lbs. He has the frame to add a lot of weight. The guy is the most NBA ready outside the Big Two and still has the potential to become better. He really reminds me of Elton Brand. Brand at Duke could run the court, had a good handle for a big man, and had an array of post moves. Horford and Tyrus would be a beastly combo.
> 
> ...


I like Horford alot too, and would give up something along those lines to move up for him, especially considering the first next year will likely be around 21-25.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

> Lets say the Bulls keep their pick and draft Julian Wright. Do you see him playing the power forward position? Can he draw the double team, or play with his back to the basket? I know with him, Thomas, and Deng it would be crazy. --Phil G., Chicago
> 
> I've gotten a lot of criticism for that suggestion, though I often get as much at home when I suggest pizza for every meal. But if something works... First of all, I don't see a big man who suits the Bulls needs there and you don't get big men who can score in the post and are ready for the NBA with a team that is ready to go for it at that spot. It's nice to project, but we've all seen it take big men longer, and even top five picks. Though Wright is not a shooter, I see him more comfortable in the NBA game more quickly and able to give the Bulls a huge line of athletic guys in the 6-8 range, which can be quite the weapon the way the game is played now on the perimeter. But I'm not even sure Wright gets to them.


This is taken from Sam Smith's mailbag. If the Bulls don't trade up for Horford, Julian Wright would be a steal at 9th overall, IMO. Same goes for Joakim Noah. Wright would add match up options for a team in need of them (the Thomas, Deng, and Wright idea is enticing). Noah is important for the obvious reasons, but his intensity would be huge for the Bulls. Somehow, Noah would contribute immediately.

Hawes would be a great pick, too, but I think either of the aforementioned two would contribute much more to the Bulls next season.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

OK, I'll admit, I'm not too picky, and this is how I feel given what I heard so far.

There are players I'll be really happy with if we nab them
- Yi
- Noah
- Hawes
- Horford (I'm comfortable with him after seeing the official measurements
- Brewer (to a lesser degree)

Of course I'd love Oden and Durant but I'm not that optimistic)

Apart from that the jury is out for me on B Wright and Conley. If they fall to us, we probably should pick them, unless Wright is really weak and Conley's J is really bad (we already have a backup pg who can't shoot).

Finally, there are a few sleepers I could warm up to, if Pax tells us he sees something in them:
- T Young
- McRoberts
- Splitter (my main problem with him is that I hear his J is really bad as well)


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I'm warming to the Julian Wright idea as a contingincy.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

johnston797 said:


> I'm warming to the Julian Wright idea as a contingincy.


I actually choose Wright as the biggest bust of them all. Well in terms of the players being considered to be picked in the lottery. I think Wright is a system player, and unless he gets put into a that he fits into his game will suffer. He needs to be on a team which allows him to handle the ball frequently, and being a rookie he won't get the responsiblity on most teams unless your a really bad team.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Aaron Gray - Should we move up in the 2nd round to grab him? He'll provide a big body

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/chris_ekstrand/06/04/predraft.camp.wrap/1.html


> Through no fault of his own, Gray is not likely to be a high first-round pick. In years past, a legitimate center with his size (7-foot, 265 pounds), rebounding ability (9.9 per game his last two collegiate years) and good touch around the basket would have been a top 15 pick. Times have changed, however, and teams are primarily looking for versatile, athletic players who can be deployed no matter who is on the floor for the other team.
> 
> Gray, who played well at the predraft camp, averaging 14 points and six rebounds per game, is likely to be a late first-round or early second-round pick. NBA teams still have a need for all the things he can do, but they are simply unwilling to pass on mid-sized athletes who offer multiple skills with better athleticism.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I would be all for taking Gray with an early 2nd or late 1st. Ideally, in a realistic sense of course, we'd land Hawes at #9, and then grab Aaron Gray and Reyshawn Terry with later picks. We could move someone like Sweets or Duhon to move up to grab them I'd think, or future 2nds or something. I'd also trade Nocioni for a mid 1st to grab Nick Young. 

If we could get those 4 with only trading away Noc and Duhon, our roster would look something like this:

Hinrich/Sefolosha
Gordon/Young
Deng/Terry
Tyrus/Hawes
Wallace/Gray

We'd be much better size-wise, and deeper as a result.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-25-9/Gleaning-Bits-and-Pieces-from-Chad-Ford-s-Latest-Mock-Draft.html



> At Chicago's ninth pick, ESPN Insider Chad Ford writes: "This pick could also be a target for the Blazers. They'd love to get their hands on Jeff Green or Julian Wright. The Bulls could trade this pick and P.J. Brown (in a sign-and-trade) for Zach Randolph."
> 
> *The Bulls, Ford says, are hungry for Yi Jianlian*, who might be too high risk for the Celtics, who could probably get him fifth.
> 
> ...


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-25-9/Gleaning-Bits-and-Pieces-from-Chad-Ford-s-Latest-Mock-Draft.html


I would be okay with going after Randolph. And I'm okay with drafting Yi. I'm not totally sold on either, but i don't hate the ideas. That said, I can't imagine a situation where getting both of them makes any kind of sense without giving up pieces I don't think we should give up...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

jbulls said:


> I would be okay with going after Randolph. And I'm okay with drafting Yi. I'm not totally sold on either, but i don't hate the ideas. That said, I can't imagine a situation where getting both of them makes any kind of sense without giving up pieces I don't think we should give up...


The only tradeable piece I see us having that would be of interest to other teams and we could part with is Thabo. Duhon and Viktor don't do it. I don't see Pax letting go of Ben, Kirk, Lu, or Tyrus. 

I trust Pax's judgement on this one, but I do not feel it is a 'safe' pick (Yi). I don't trade the pick for ZBo. I stand as I did - Take Noce and maybe a future 1st, and thats a huge maybe, and thats it. 

Regarding Yi, Pax is going for a 'Krause' move (Eddy and Tyson) and hoping he strikes gold, otherwise he knows Yi is a stud. 

If the difference is not much between Hawes and Yi then I'd stick with Hawes and keeping Thabo. But if Pax thinks Yi has an enormous ceiling like Tyrus, but also has a Luol-like work ethic to probably acheive it, then you gotta do the trade.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-25-9/Gleaning-Bits-and-Pieces-from-Chad-Ford-s-Latest-Mock-Draft.html


I would only do it if Yi, Noah, Hawes and Horford are gone. But if they are, this would still be good value for the pick.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Jason Smith doesn't impress me.

We looking for SKILL...Does he have it?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

smARTmouf said:


> Jason Smith doesn't impress me.
> 
> We looking for SKILL...Does he have it?


Supposedly he's very skilled. DX's scouting report raves about his offensive skills. Hhe shot 77% from the line at CSU while averaging 2 assists a game. I've never seen him play and have no idea how he'll work out as a pro, but everything I've read indicates that his skill level is extremely high for a 7 footer.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Sun Yue for back-up SG ?

Move Thabo to back-up SF ?

I'm just sayin'..Sun Yue has gotten my attention

6-8.75....34" Vert.....10.68 lane agility


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

smARTmouf said:


> Sun Yue for back-up SG ?
> 
> Move Thabo to back-up SF ?
> 
> ...



i read something about him having zero skills though.

like nil-sters.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

If you want impressive numbers at SG, look at Nick Young.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

step said:


> If you want impressive numbers at SG, look at Nick Young.


Chad Ford states in his Mock 3.0 that Young could go as high as Charlotte at #8. Is there any particular reason why Young does not get listed higher in the lottery? His combine results and his measurements yesterday have got to boost his stock. Charlotte really needs a true shootiong guard to play next to Felton in the long term. 

Anyway, perhaps I'm projecting my hopes here, but we'd be in better shape in Charlotte didn't pick a big at #8.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Is there any particular reason why Young does not get listed higher in the lottery?


Well all I have to go on is draftexpress' best and worst case scenario's:

Best: Jamal Crawford
Worst: Flip Murray

*shudder*


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Does anyone think Noah will be available at #9? He's still my pick.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> Does anyone think Noah will be available at #9? He's still my pick.


I don't. I'd love for him to be there though...


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> Does anyone think Noah will be available at #9? He's still my pick.



Since he won't workout for the Bucks...I'm guessing he's going top 5.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

DengNabbit said:


> i read something about him having zero skills though.
> 
> like nil-sters.


I thought I read him doing decent in the camp?

I saw some clips of him with a nice little jumper, nice court vision and handles.

I don't know though


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I believe it was Draft Express that said it, but Blazers might get another lotto pick. They are working out Thad Young, Javaris Crittendon, and a few others. 

Rumor is, Jarrett Jack for 11th. Why can't we offer next year's pick (top 10 protected) and Duhon for it. I'm assuming they value Duhon more than the pick. We use Duhon to move up 10 spots (Next Year pick 20ish, and this year 11th). We can use 9 + 11 to move up big time or we end up with a talent like Nick Young on top of Noah/Hawes/etc.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Chad Ford states in his Mock 3.0 that Young could go as high as Charlotte at #8. Is there any particular reason why Young does not get listed higher in the lottery? His combine results and his measurements yesterday have got to boost his stock. Charlotte really needs a true shootiong guard to play next to Felton in the long term.
> 
> Anyway, perhaps I'm projecting my hopes here, but we'd be in better shape in Charlotte didn't pick a big at #8.


Nick Young would make a lot of sense for Charlotte. They have good talent across the board, and Morrison, Wallace, and Hermann are all SFs through and through, I think.

He's a much better fit for Charlotte than Corey Brewer, Jeff Green, et. al. If he does well in workouts, I don't think he would be a stretch at that spot.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

rosenthall said:


> Nick Young would make a lot of sense for Charlotte. They have good talent across the board, and Morrison, Wallace, and Hermann are all SFs through and through, I think.
> 
> He's a much better fit for Charlotte than Corey Brewer, Jeff Green, et. al. If he does well in workouts, I don't think he would be a stretch at that spot.


I think Charlotte takes Hawes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

NBADraft.net has us taking Julian Wright. Perfect. It'd be like us having Curry and Chandler all over again. Develop Wright into the offensive guy, and Thomas into the rebounder and weak-side help guy. Only thing is they're way shorter than the 2Cs.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

CHA is not working out Hawes so i think it very unlikely that CHA drafts him. I think CHA will take brewer or maybe Jeff Green. I also think Green will really move up the draft board. He is 6'9" with a long reach and had super numbers and measurements not to mention he is a very fundimental sound player. He could easily be ROY. Hawes is a good fit for us and expect several teams ahead of us need either a PG or swing and i just dont see Hawes going to Minny or Mil. Minny has a decent frontcourt it is the backcourt and SF that is killing them. Who is their starting SF? That says it all.

david


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

If three of the six teams in front of us pick a small forward or a guard, Paxson will have a nice selection of big men to choose from.

Brewer, Green, J Wright, Thorton, Conley, Young... there are some nice players out there that could fit other team's needs.

Three or four of the following Bigs should be available
Holford
B Wright
Yi
Noah
Hawes
Smith
Splitter

Frankly, I think any one of them could help.

On the other hand, Paxson seems to be looking at guards, so maybe he's thinking of getting his big man in a trade. I have a bad feeling that it might be Randolf since Portland is acting like it will have another lottery pick.


----------

